# Пожалуйста, проконсультируйте!



## сахарок (17 Июл 2014)

Помогите, пожалуйста! Моему мужу 33 года. 
У мужа сильные боли в спине точнее пояснице, ноги сводит судороги не часто, вставать с кровати очень тяжело и больно, говорит что отдает в ягодицы, в ногах слабость, без уколов ни дня, колит мовалис, диклофинак, помогаю ему вставать с кровати и ходить в туалет, 8 метров от кровати до балкона может идти 15 минут, по ночам от боли плачет, мучается уже давно пол года точно, но совсем плохо стала последний месяц, на мрт со скандалом отправила. Есть расхождения с заключением врача на мрт и нейрохирургом в госпитале, который сказал искать врача самим или готовить кругленькую сумму. Толком ничего не сказал даже место грыжи не показал. Не знаю что и делать! Он так измучился что сил уже нет.


----------



## La murr (17 Июл 2014)

Екатерина, здравствуйте!
Снимки, к сожалению, трудны для прочтения...
Обратитесь, пожалуйста, к нейрохирургам форума - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/225/
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/4621/
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/28353/
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/41789/
с просьбой прокомментировать ситуацию.


----------



## vbl15 (17 Июл 2014)

Где слабость в ногах? Где сводит судорога? Смотрел ли невролог? Если смотрел, то пришлите результаты (интересуют рефлексы, уровень нарушения чувствительности осмотра, патологические рефлексы). МРТ не читаемое.


----------



## сахарок (17 Июл 2014)

Невролог не смотрел, т. к хирург из поликлиники направил сразу к нейрохирургу в госпитале, судороги в икрах, а слабость чуть ниже бедер.


----------

